# Run program as different user (Administrator!)



## Mike Beale (Oct 27, 1999)

Is it possible on Windows 2000 to set a program to run as a different user than the currently logged on user.

Idealy I am trying to perform this from a Visual Basic program that does other tasks, and needs to launch a seperate program that to work correctly needs to be run as the administrator account.

Any ideas??

Thanx
Mike


----------



## Mandark (Jun 15, 2001)

You can design the program to run as a "Service" and have it use the SYSTEM account.

I used to have a great website with lots of usable code on it... I will try to recollect it and post it later....


----------



## Mandark (Jun 15, 2001)

Use this link and research it here...

http://www.vbadmincode.btinternet.co.uk/


----------



## Mike Beale (Oct 27, 1999)

Cheers Mandark, I shall check that site out later on.


----------

